# Rear caliper crush washers: Copper OK?



## AStevenson (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi folks,

I replaced all the soft lines and calipers on a 2001.5 Passat. Unfortunately, the right rear caliper had a bad (sandblasted?) sealing surface where the line connects, and the left rear stuck and seeped fluid out the dust boot. These were both remans from Napa courtesy of Cardone. So now I have to replace them again. I have new calipers ready, but I have now already crushed the crush washers on new brake lines bought from the dealer. The local Napa store provided me with some copper washers. The calipers are aluminum (Lucas).

Can the old washers be threaded out safely, or do I need to cut them? I don't want to damage the banjo bolt.

Are copper washers going to destroy the aluminum caliper housing through corrosion and cause a leak? I've found a few discussions where it sounded like the aluminum washers were problematic and that copper would be better. The housing is aluminum and I want a good seal without stripping out the threads. I also don't want the copper to cause corrosion of the adjacent housing, so in that sense it sounds like aluminum might be better. This car is operated in salt country but had no leaks when I removed the calipers. Is it worth trying to source more aluminum washers?

Also, the torque spec seems really high for those fittings, and I would assume it's a dry spec and not a wet spec. Unfortunately the line WILL weep brake fluid while I'm working, so the threads will be wet when I'm applying torque. My current thought is to just tighten it until it stops leaking, and if it still seeps, tighten it a smidgen more. With the crush washers the connection feels "gummy" and I'm afraid to overdo it. Am I going about this right?


----------



## Mr.AC (Nov 24, 2014)

Copper washers are ok. That's all I have ever used and never have had any problem. ALWAYS replace the crush washer once they have been used. You cannot reuse them once they have been installed. The circles you see on the brake caliber and the brake line where the banjo bolt goes are the sealing surfaces for the crush washers. Once you crush the washer the imprint of those circles are on the washer creating your seal. If you try to reuse the washer you will not be able to get the groves from the circles to line up. And thus causing a leak. Don't worry about getting brake fluid on the threads of the banjo bolt it won't affect anything. Tighten everything down and bleed the breaks. Clean the break fluid off using break cleaner or equivalent product. Have a friend sit in the car (with the car off) have your friend pump the brakes a few times and then hold the break peddle down. Have them grab a hold of the steering wheel and press the break peddle trying to push the peddle through the floor and like your trying to pull the steering wheel off. Don't worry you won't break anything. Check for leaks. If you don't have any great. If not tighten the banjo bolt a little more and repeat the process to check for leaks.


----------

